# No milpoints awarded for posts outside of Radio Chatter



## REDinstaller (17 Feb 2011)

Has anyone else had the issue of no milpoints awarded for posts today? I have made a few and nothing.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Feb 2011)

Well, let me test. Will confirm with an edit.

Edit: This post didn't give me the 10 milpoints, so I supposed milpoints are turned off?


----------



## JMesh (18 Feb 2011)

Maybe has something to do with the site maintenance earlier today?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Feb 2011)

I performed an upgrade of the site yesterday, and it took a while to merge all my MilPoints changes back in again. It's all up and running now. Thanks for your patience everyone!


----------



## Dissident (19 Feb 2011)

Just to be sure...


----------

